# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  من علامات العلم النافع وغير النافع ، يذكرها الحافظ ( ابن رجب ) .

## السلفية النجدية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .


هذه درر غالية وفوائد ثمينة من كلام الحافظ ( ابن رجب الحنبلي ) - رحمه الله - أعجبتني كثيرا فوددت أن أطلعكم عليها ، يذكر فيها علامات من علمه نافع ، ومن علمه غير نافع .

فأما علامات العلم غير النافع ، فقال :


{ ومن علامات ذلك ؛ عدم قبول الحق والانقياد إليه والتكبر على من يقول الحق ، خصوصا إن كان دونهم في أعين الناس ، والإصرار على الباطل خشية تفرق قلوب الناس عنهم بإظهار الرجوع إلى الحق ، وربما أظهروا بألسنتهم ذم أنفسهم واحتقارها على رؤوس الأشهاد ليعتقد الناس فيهم أنهم عند أنفسهم متواضعون فيُمدحون بذلك ، وهو من دقائق أبواب الرياء كما نبّه عليه التابعون فمن بعدهم من العلماء .


ويظهر منهم قبول المدح واستجلابه مما ينافي الصدق والإخلاص ، فإن الصادق يخاف النفاق على نفسه ويخشى على نفسه من سوء الخاتمة فهو في شغل شاغل عن قبول المدح واستحسانه ، فلهذا كان من علامات أهل العلم النافع : أنهم لا يرون لأنفسهم حالا ولا مقاما ويكرهون بقلوبهم التزكية والمدح ولا يتكبرون على أحد .


قال الحسن : ( إنما الفقيه الزاهد في الدنيا الراغب في الآخرة ، البصير بدينه المواظب على عبادة ربه ) ، وفي رواية عنه قال : ( الذي لا يحسد من فوقه ، ولا يسخر مم دونه ، ولا يأخذ على علم علمّه الله أجرا ) ، وهذا الكلام الأخير قد روي معناه عن ابن عمر من قوله ، وأهل العلم النافع كلما ازدادوا في هذا العلم ازدادوا لله تواضعا وخشية وانكسارا وذلا .


قال بعض السلف : ( ينبغي للعالم أن يضع التراب على رأسه تواضعا لربه ) .


فإنه كلما ازداد علما بربه ومعرفة به ازداد منه خشية ومحبة وازداد له ذلا وانكسارا .


ومن علامات العلم النافع : ( أنه يدل صاحبه على الهرب من الدنيا وأعظمها الرياسة والشهرة والمدح ، فالتباعد عن ذلك والاجتهاد في مجانبته من علامات العلم النافع ، فإن وقع شيء من ذلك من غير قصد واختيار كان صاحبه في خوف شديد من عاقبته ، بحيث أنه يخشى أن يكون مكرًا واستدراجًا ، كما كان الإمام أحمد يخاف ذلك على نفسه عند اشتهار اسمه وبعد صيته ) .


ومن علامات العلم النافع : ( أن صاحبه لا يدعي العلم ولا يفخر به على أحد ، ولا ينسب غير إلى الجهل إلا من خالف السنة وأهلها ، فإنه يتكلم فيه غضبًا لله لا غضبًا لنفسه ولا قصدًا لرفعتها على أحد ) .


وأما من علمه غير نافع : ( فليس له شغل سوى التكبر بعلمه على الناس ، وإظهار فضل علمه عليهم ونسبته إلى الجهل ، وتنقصهم ليرتفع بذلك عليهم ، وهذا من أقبح الخصال وأردئها ، ربما نسب من كان قبله من العلماء إلى الجهل والغفلة والسهو ، فيوجب له حب نفسه وحب ظهورها ، وإحسان ظنه بها وإساءة ظنه بمَن سلف ) .





وأهل العلم النافع على ضد هذا ، يسيئون الظن بأنفسهم ويحسنون الظن بمن سلف عليهم وبعجزهم عن بلوغ مراتبهم والوصول إليها أو مقاربتها ، وما أحس قول أبي حنيفة ، وقد سئل عن علقمة والأسود : أيهما أفضل ؟ فقال : ( والله ما نحن بأهل أن نذكرهم ، فكيف نفضل بينهم ) .


وكان ابن المبارك إذا ذكر أخلاق من سلف ينشد :


لا تعرضن لذكرنا في ذكرهم **** ليس الصحيح إذا مشى كالمقعد


ومن علمه غير نافع : إذا رأى لنفسه فضلا على من تقدمه في المقال وتشقق الكلام ، ظن لنفسه عليهم فضلا في العلم أو الدرجة عند الله لفضل خص به عمن سبق فاحتقر من تقدمه ، وازدرى عليه بقلة العلم ، ولا يعلم المسكين أن قلة كلام من سلف إنما كان ورعًا وخشية لله ولو أراد الكلام وإطالته لما عجز عن ذلك ، كما قال ابن عباس لقوم سمعهم يتمارون في الدين : ( أما علمتم أن لله عبادًا أسكتتهم خشية الله من غير عيّ ولا بكم ، وإنهم لهم العلماء والفصحاء والطلقاء والنبلاء ، العلماء بأيام الله ، غير أنهم إذا تذكروا عظمة الله طاشت لذلك عقولهم وانكسرت قلوبهم وانقطعت ألسنتهم حتى إذا استفاقوا من ذلك تسارعوا إلى الله بالأعمال الزاكية ، يعدون أنفسهم من المفرطين ، وإنهم لأكياس أقوياء مع الظالمين والخاطئين ، وإنهم لأبرار برآء ، إلا أنهم لا يستكثرون له الكثير ، ولا يرضون له بالقليل ، ولا يدلون عليه بالأعمال ، هم حيث ما لقيتهم مهتمون مشفقون وجلون خائفون ) خرّجه أبو نعيم وغيره } انتهى كلامه .





انظر : كتاب ( بيان فضل علم السلف على علم الخلف ) ، للحافظ ( ابن رجب الحنبلي ) – رحمه الله - ، صفحة ( 80 – 85 ) .


السلفية النجدية ..

----------


## ابو حمدان

رائع

----------


## السلفية النجدية

شكرا لك أخي الفاضل على مرورك ..

----------


## السلفية النجدية

( وربما أظهروا بألسنتهم ذم أنفسهم واحتقارها على رؤوس الأشهاد ليعتقد الناس فيهم أنهم عند أنفسهم متواضعون فيُمدحون بذلك ، وهو من دقائق أبواب الرياء كما نبّه عليه التابعون فمن بعدهم من العلماء ) ابن رجب

----------


## الرجل الرجل

هذا موجود في توقيعك!!
زادك الله علما وفهما وفقها

----------


## السلفية النجدية

عفوا سبق قلم ، فإني أسقطتُ حرف الهاء في كلمة ( غيره ) .. 
ومن علامات العلم النافع : ( أن صاحبه لا يدعي العلم ولا يفخر به على أحد ، ولا ينسب غيره إلى الجهل إلا من خالف السنة وأهلها .... ) ..

----------


## تلميذة ابن القيم

كم نحن بحاجة لهذا 
جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك

----------


## ابو نصار

الله المستعان . . نسأل الله أن يطهر قلوبنا من النفاق

----------


## ابوعبدالله السعدي

ماشاء الله نفع الله بصالحات المؤمنين

----------


## السليماني

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## الطيبوني

*و يقول رحمه الله في كتاب الذل و الانكسار للعزيز الجبار 

العلم النافع هو ما باشر القلوب فأوجب لها السكينة والخشية، والإخباب لله والتواضع والانكسار له، وإذا لم يباشر القلوب ذلك من العِلْم، وإنما كان عَلَى اللسان، فهو حجة الله عَلَى ابن آدم، تقوم عَلَى صاحبه وغيره، كما قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه: "إِنَّ أَقْوَامًا يَقْرَءُونَ القُرْآنَ لاَ يُجَاوِزُ تَرَاقِيَهُمْ، وَلَكِنْ إِذَا وَقَعَ فِي الْقَلْبِ فَرَسَخَ فِيهِ نَفَعَ صَاحِبُهُ". خرجه مسلم 
*
*وقال الحسن رحمه الله تعالى: العِلْم علمان: علم باللسان وعلم بالقلب، فعلم القلب هو العِلْم النافع، وعلم اللسان هو حجة الله عَلَى ابن آدم.
*
*وروي عن الحسن رحمه الله تعالى مرسلاً عن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، وروي عنه عن جابر رضي الله عنه مرفوعًا، وعنه عن أنس رضي الله عنه مرفوعًا، ولا يصحُّ وصله.
*
*فأخبر النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أن العِلْم الَّذِي عند أهل الكتابين من قبلنا موجود بأيديهم ولا ينتفعون بشيء منه لما فقدوا المقصود منه، وهو وصوله إلى قلوبهم حتى يجدوا حلاوة الإيمان به، ومنفعته بحصول الخشية والإنابة لقلوبهم، وإنما هو عَلَى ألسنتهم تقوم به الحجة عليهم.
*
*ولهذا المعنى وصف الله سبحانه في كتابه العُلَمَاء بالخشية كما قال الله تعالى: {إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ}

**وقال تعالى: {أَمَّنْ هُوَ قَانِتٌ آنَاءَ اللَّيْلِ سَاجِدًا وَقَائِمًا يَحْذَرُ الْآخِرَةَ وَيَرْجُو رَحْمَةَ رَبِّهِ قُلْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الَّذِينَ يَعْلَمُونَ وَالَّذِينَ لاً يَعْلَمُونَ}*

----------

